
The Concept of the Weekend Is Dying - subleq
https://www.nbcnews.com/think/opinion/concept-weekend-dying-ncna817131
======
Apocryphon
We should be in a future of three-day weekends...

~~~
GoToRO
My proposal was a 4 day weekend: 3 days the father works, 3 days the mother, 1
family day. No need for babysitters.

~~~
perseusprime11
Kidding aside. We as a society are not modeling our weeks or days around kids.
We outsource parenting to Nannies and babysitters, and then wonder why they
turned out the way they did.

------
perseusprime11
Friday should become half a day at the very least.

------
draw_down
The word “union” is not used on the page once. Fantastic.

Maybe it’s not a coincidence that the weekend is dying, when unions already
have died.

